# Some sort of Larva?



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Anybody know what these are? Found them underneath carpeting in one of our cars. They seem to be some sort of larva with fuzzy bristles at the end of their butts.



Luke


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

looks like either a clothes moth to me. Get some moth balls.

Personally, I think caterpillars like that are cute. I feel bad everytime I feed waxworm catties to my bombina LOL.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

Those look like beetle larvae to me. If they've got 5 pairs of "legs," then they're either moth or butterfly larvae, but the picture looks to me like there's only three pairs. It's hard for me to tell due to the striping on the background. Another check would be whether they have compound eyes; bettles do, caterpillars do not, though this may not be clearly visible without a microscope.

Regardless, both beetles and butterflies have larvae that look like that so it could go either way.


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

Those are carpet beetle larva getting ready to pupate. They're tenebrionid beetles related to meal worms. Museums use them for stripping the flesh from carcasses when they're skeletizing animals for display. They're the bane of bug collectors everywhere. Once those get into a collection of dried and mounted insects, forget about it. I just had a mounted tarantula completely taken apart by them. Other than that they're harmless. They were probably just chowing on a piece of an old hamburger or something.

Johnny


----------

